# Schwinn Corvette



## militarymonark (Jan 5, 2013)

So i purchased this corvette about 6 months ago and I figured i'd show some progress


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 5, 2013)

I've already cleaned and rolled the fenders, stripped down the bike, took all the rust off everything. Some parts are a little to rusty to reuse so I've replaced them with good original schwinn parts. I was going to go with cleaning the 3 speed but I decided to go with a 7 speed. I laced it up tonight, just have to true it. I'm thinking maybe a hub brake up front but I may go sturmey archer dyno brake hub. Then i would be able to power the light without using the generator that rubs the tire.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 5, 2013)

all I'll really have to do is repaint come spring and put some decals on there. This is pretty much a custom bike and I plan on keeping it. So im not going true with all schwinn stuff.


----------



## Buster1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool, hope to see the progress.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

just starting to piece it together to get ready for repaint. I think I need to roll some more dents out of the fenders or replace them. They are worse than I thought.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

wait a minute....isn't that a kitchen??


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

yep lol, my wife finally said that the kitchen is starting to look like the garage. She still hasn't told me to move the stuff out.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

You better not let go of her!!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

nope she's a keeper, she even doesn't mind going to hooters with me.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang!!!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

yep once I found out that she was awesome I invested a lot of my life to make sure I married her. She's amazing.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 10, 2013)

As long as she can color sand and fetch a beer once in a while, you're pretty

much keeping her........right?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah well she doesn't fetch beer and I wouldn't ask her but I have 4 kids to fetch beer. Not sure what you mean by color sand.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, that takes me back to 1980, when I bought my first old bike, also a black 'vette (56)! Mine was in slightly worse shape, it lost it's rack, and acquired an S-5 front rim and fender. And, if I ever have any real bike-working time, I plan on a 7 speed hub also.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

Im thinking about changing the color but not sure. I'll decide when I i strip the old paint and have it primed and ready.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 10, 2013)

What size spokes did you use with that hub? Thanks Tom


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2013)

10 5/8 size


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 11, 2013)

*re: kitchen bike shop*

This reminds me of a few nights ago. I just got a pixie for my daughter and spent most of the day reassembling it and what not. It was dinner time and i had to take off the rear wheel for the hundredth time cause I couldnt position the brake arm (actuator or whatever) to attach frame...any way i look up and thought how rediculous it must look... My husband on one side of the kitchen busting out the pasta and i on the other wrenching on a crusty schwinn.....wierd


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2013)

I think you have just made every man lust after you. After all you like old bikes, you didn't tell your spouse when you bought them, you are wrenching in the kitchen. 

Im thinking I might like chrome fenders on this instead of stainless. They are being a pain. They dont roll right in the fender roller. Im thinking Im going to paint this blue instead of black.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is that a 1955 Corvette? I didn't see any posts with the year mentioned and it kind of looks like there is the cable clip on the guard.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2013)

yep that is a clip on the guard. I'll have to check the serial number.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2013)

looks like its the last half of October of '56


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like they were still using the old lightweight chainguard in 56 then. I've only seen 55's with the cable clip.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a tendency of finding schwinns that make people ask questions. My first one was the 1940 double duty autocycle, but there were questions about double duty forks being offered in 1940.


----------

